# Need advice to work... Cloud Ceilling



## Boyscout (Sep 29, 2007)

Normal way to make cloud ceilling is put the ceilling frame first, than put the board-> Tapping-> Sanding-> Painting. But, in this case, boss wanna finnishing the whole thing until painting at a ground work, than, put it to the Q-deck. That means not using light gage but a hard-beam.
Welcom any advice or your valuable experience.

Sin-cer,


----------



## bujaly (Dec 16, 2006)

WTF is cloud ceiling?


----------



## shed-n-deck (Sep 25, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, where are you from Boyscout? I was just wondering, because, I've never heard of a cloud ceiling, nor tapping. It sounds like your boss wants to finish the drywall before it is hung...Is that correct? If that's the case, explain to him that it would be much less work if he hung the rock before applying mud to it....But that's just a carpenters opinion. Perhaps a rocker or a mudder has a different opinion.


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm lost, Are you talking about a dome style house???


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Are you talking about an acoustic "cloud" ceiling Like in an auditorium or music venue? Sounds nutsy anyway. "I know! do the roof fist, then we can frame in the dry!"


----------



## Boyscout (Sep 29, 2007)

*Thank you for your reply,,,*

:thumbsup:
\
You are right. That's the best way. But my canadian boss after the seeing some nice works in work site(Radius Display wall with drywall) he asking different fronteer works in here. I am helper:clap: form south Korea. I have no charge for that work. but it looks like some funny for everybody including taper, framer, boarder.... Everybody talk to that never seen before. 
The work so called "Cloud" represents that installing the partial ceilling between the roof deck (Q-deck) and ground.

Regards,




shed-n-deck said:


> Just out of curiosity, where are you from Boyscout? I was just wondering, because, I've never heard of a cloud ceiling, nor tapping. It sounds like your boss wants to finish the drywall before it is hung...Is that correct? If that's the case, explain to him that it would be much less work if he hung the rock before applying mud to it....But that's just a carpenters opinion. Perhaps a rocker or a mudder has a different opinion.


----------



## Boyscout (Sep 29, 2007)

*Thanks,*



Brockster said:


> I'm lost, Are you talking about a dome style house???


partial ceilling between roofdeck and ground with hanger.


----------



## Boyscout (Sep 29, 2007)

*Thank you,*



neolitic said:


> Are you talking about an acoustic "cloud" ceiling Like in an auditorium or music venue? Sounds nutsy anyway. "I know! do the roof fist, then we can frame in the dry!"


 
Very close in the meaning of installing at open space.


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

Wow! This is rather like listening to someone from Australia.
r


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

Boyscout said:


> partial ceilling between roofdeck and ground with hanger.


Ceiling tiles?










Trying to clear up your first post...



> Normal way to make cloud ceilling is put the ceilling frame first, than put the board-> Tapping-> Sanding-> Painting. But, in this case, boss wanna finnishing the whole thing until painting at a ground work, than, put it to the Q-deck. That means not using light gage but a hard-beam.


Normal way is to install the grid first then the sheetrock, mud/taping and finishing, paint.

Boss wants to finish the drywall and put up the ceiling grid afterwards then paint?

Is that what you are saying? I'm not sure about the light gage and hard-beam wording.


----------



## matt grisham (Aug 17, 2008)

I know this is a old post but dont care . Have built lots of clouds, Fram out of light gage metal. Let rock hold metal framing .Tape and screw in place


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

wow that was painfull to read and understand....suspended celing...concept.


sorry boys.
J


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

AARC Drywall said:


> wow that was painfull to read and understand....suspended celing...concept.
> 
> 
> sorry boys.
> J


Who you calling a boy? Don't make me put on my latex gloves! :thumbup:


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

lol...i didnt think i was old enough for that kind of rectal exam...but thanks for the offer...:no:


----------



## daystoshort (Oct 2, 2008)

i lookd at the title and thought what the [email protected]# is a cloud celing.


----------



## grizl (Sep 27, 2008)

I know exactly what your talking about, we make those often as more businesses want that modern look. The boss may say that he wants it built on the ground. That is because he's never built one. If at all possible BUILD IT UP IT THE AIR. as far as finishing it, iv'e never had to mud one, but it should be a fun challenge.
:thumbsup:
..
'edit'
oh oops, old post. eh


----------



## TracyMC (Oct 15, 2008)

*Clouds*



Boyscout said:


> Normal way to make cloud ceilling is put the ceilling frame first, than put the board-> Tapping-> Sanding-> Painting. But, in this case, boss wanna finnishing the whole thing until painting at a ground work, than, put it to the Q-deck. That means not using light gage but a hard-beam.
> Welcom any advice or your valuable experience.
> 
> Sin-cer,


What size are they, we have done it this many times, what is covering the Q-deck, why do you have to switch from LGMF to a hard beam, more often than not you can adjust your wire count and type, or your seismic posts spacing to accomadate the added load
Trace


----------



## TracyMC (Oct 15, 2008)

*Clouds*

Sorry I did not see the picture above, How much below the grid is the cloud gonna hang, that should easily be fixed by adjusting your wire or seismic spacing, Remember the assembly will only weigh 3-4 lbs a sq ft your can just as easily do those clouds out of DONN drywall grid as LGMF, and it would connect well to their Curvatura Product as well for dealin with the edgeand sides of the clouds
Trace
email me if you have any questions
[email protected]


----------

